# Bricky looking for work in Perth



## luke (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, Ive just turned 25 and been a Bricklayer now for several years. Im looking to leave the UK around March/April time, Im on my own and looking to get my head down and find consistent work. Any help or suggestions would be great.. cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you are coming out on a WHV Luke and hunt around the areas where there's most domestic building going on is probably your best bet, the SE of Queensland, region from NSW border up to the Sunshine Coast north of Brisbane is probably about best though even there work has probably tailed off a bit in last year or so.
But check it out and at the same time, a few months later in the year, seasonal work for fruit and vegetables will be building around the Sunshine Coast [ strawberry farms ] and further north to Bundaberg and beyond, great part of the country to spend winter and compared to UK you'll think it is summer still.
Alternately, you could start on the west coast in Perth region and if difficult to get work, Broome has a pearling season starting April May and some good paying seasonal work available for a few months.
There could also be low rise apartment buildings work and that tends to be concrete block work these days, but such developments have also been quiet.
But do three months regional seasonal work within the first 12 months and that will allow you to apply for a second WHV and so with a bit more time there could be more work opportunities and possibility of finding an employer to sponsor you.
You may find casual work on a WHV in bricklaying without having your qualifications assessed but for an employer sponsorship or independent/state sponsored immigration if you want to stay permanently you will need to get your quals assessed.
Follow the top two heading links from Workers - Visas & Immigration and you'll see the process involved for either way.


----------

